

Atlanta HackerNews Meetup - ajaimk
http://hackernewsatl.eventbrite.com

======
PStamatiou
Finally there's a Hacker News meetup in Atlanta.. and I'm at home (TX) for the
entire month. My startup work flexibility makes it all too easy for my parents
to convince me to visit home for extended periods..

~~~
ajaimk
Not to worry Paul. If the first one goes of well, I'm thinking of making this
a regular thing.

~~~
PStamatiou
sounds good, let me know how it goes! I had a psuedo HN meetup with @mattc58
and @cricketgeek way back in the day. that went well. We met at Ray's.

~~~
mattculbreth
Man that was a long time ago, thanks for reminding me. We had another HN
meetup earlier in 2007 that got 4-5 people.

------
1yellowbrick
Was a great success for the first meetup. Had over 20 people show up. Thanks
@ajaimk for organizing.

------
jpeterson
In Atlanta? What are you guys going to do, have a hoe down and hang out in a
barn?

------
quizbiz
I'll see you there.

